
Tesla Model S P100D Crushes All Competition in ‘World’s Greatest Drag Race’ - mpweiher
https://electrek.co/2017/09/21/tesla-model-s-p100d-crushes-all-competition-in-motor-trends-world-greatest-drag-race/
======
sixbrx
"Crushed" is maybe a little strong. Won by a tenth, but at lower speed, runner
ups were gaining and would have overtaken had it been a bit longer.

~~~
jsjohnst
Did you notice how much of a lead it had initially? It was multiple car
lengths out in front off the line. If Tesla didn’t cap the top speed on them,
I bet it wouldn’t have been close even at the quarter mile.

Source: I’ve driven a prototype Tesla roadster on Moffett Airforce Base’s
runway flat out.

~~~
milkytron
This made me wonder what the top speed would actually be had they not put a
limit on the car. I came across this interesting discussion in their forums:
[https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/real-top-speed-
model-s](https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/real-top-speed-model-s)

~~~
jsjohnst
Almost lost hope before getting to it, but thankfully a sane reply finally
appeared. Seems the answer is about 150mph.

18,000 rpm / 9.73:1 gear ratio = 1850 wheel rpm.

19” wheels have 27.7” diameter, so...

1850rpm * 27.7in diameter * 3.14159 * 60min in hour / 12in in foot / 5280ft in
mile = 152.45mph

------
woodandsteel
This result was not surprising, given that electric motors produce full torque
from a stand, whereas ICE's have to get up in rpm before the torque gets up
there.

